# Anglo Premium Demand: anyone get their interest?



## camlin90 (1 Jan 2009)

I have a Premium Demand account with Anglo and also a 30 day notice account.
Interest was credited to the 30 day notice account yesterday, but nothing has happened on the Premium Demand.
Also, on AngloConnect the Interest Application Date on the Premium Demand is "N/A"

T&Cs for Premium Demand suggest the interest will be credited on the last working day in December.

Anyone else in this situation?


----------



## Raul (1 Jan 2009)

John J said:


> I have a Premium Demand account with Anglo and also a 30 day notice account.
> Interest was credited to the 30 day notice account yesterday, but nothing has happened on the Premium Demand.
> Also, on AngloConnect the Interest Application Date on the Premium Demand is "N/A"
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the same boat John. I have a Premium Demand account but the interest was not credited yet either and N/A is listed as the Interest Application Date.


----------



## TomOC (1 Jan 2009)

Hi Raul/ John J.  Interest may not be paid until tomorrow due to today being a bank holiday?  Not sure though


----------



## Raul (1 Jan 2009)

TomOC said:


> Hi Raul/ John J. Interest may not be paid until tomorrow due to today being a bank holiday? Not sure though


 
Yeah I'd say so too Tom. Not panicking yet anyway


----------



## camlin90 (2 Jan 2009)

Still nothing. Will be paying Mr Lenihan an extra 3% in DIRT now too.
Lovely.


----------



## zag (2 Jan 2009)

John J - you may not have to pay the extra DIRT.  Just because the amount hasn't shown up in your account yet doesn't mean that Anglo haven't applied it.  It could be sitting somewhere waiting to be be posted with a 31DEC date.

z


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Jan 2009)

This happened last year with Northern Rock. They were a few days late posting their interest payments due to some technical problem which they claimed was unrelated to the earlier run on them.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2009)

Note that according to what's mentioned in another thread it seems that if they failed to credit interest in December 2008 as promised but instead credit it in January 2009 then the _DIRT _hit will be 23% rather than 20%!


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> Note that according to what's mentioned in another thread it seems that if they failed to credit interest in December 2008 as promised but instead credit it in January 2009 then the _DIRT _hit will be 23% rather than 20%!



They should be able to back date the value date.


----------



## nansus (3 Jan 2009)

deleted


----------



## nansus (3 Jan 2009)

Yorky said:


> Been on to them and they said that due to 'technical problem' the interest has not been applied but will be tonight and will show on the account tomorrow. The applicable date will be 31st December 2008 they said.



As of now (Sat 10:55) still not showing.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2009)

Anglo have added the interest to the 30 day notice accounts, dated 31st December (and deduct 20% DIRT), but as nansus said above, nothing showing on the demand accounts!.

The interest on the 30 day notice a/c has been reduced to 4% (from 4.65%) as well.


----------



## landlord (4 Jan 2009)

I cant seem to find the terms and condtions anywhere, but am I right in saying that for anyone that has 20,000 Euros (or close to it) in this premium demand account, when the interest is paid it will push you over the magic 20,000 Euro amount and you will earn less interest?


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2009)

landlord said:


> I cant seem to find the terms and condtions anywhere, but am I right in saying that for anyone that has 20,000 Euros (or close to it) in this account, when the interest is paid it will push you over the magic 20,000 Euro amount and you will earn less interest?



20,000 EUR was the old cut off. 

Anglo now give 5.5% on anything up to 100,000 EUR.


----------



## Raul (5 Jan 2009)

Still no sign of the interest in my premium demand account...


----------



## annR (5 Jan 2009)

Raul
Are you able to check your account online?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2009)

Yes - if you are registered for www.angloconnect.com


----------



## Raul (5 Jan 2009)

annR said:


> Raul
> Are you able to check your account online?


 
Yes Ann, I checked it earlier today using AngloConnect.


----------



## JohnJoe (5 Jan 2009)

I also have a Premium Demand account with Anglo and a 30 day notice account. I received the interest on the 30 day notice account but not on the premium demand account..... i wonder what is causing the delay?


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2009)

Has anyone spoken to Anglo?


----------



## camlin90 (5 Jan 2009)

Interest credited now, and DIRT calculated @ 20%. Panic over!


----------

